# Karlie Kloss - walks the Runway at the Diane Von Furstenberg Spring 2014 Fashion Show at MBFWSpring 2014 in New York - Sept. 8,2013 (7x)



## Mandalorianer (9 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Hehnii (9 Sep. 2013)

Ein bisschen sehr dünn, aber ganz hübsch.


----------



## koftus89 (9 Sep. 2013)

sehr schön. danke vielmals.


----------



## stuftuf (11 Sep. 2013)

sieht klasse aus

MERCI


----------

